
Tell HN: Australian government's driving test resources require Flash/Windows - stockkid
I have just found that the Australian government&#x27;s official driving test practice requires Adobe Flash Player. Moreover, the practice test modules &quot;work best with Internet Explorer or Microsoft Edge Browsers,&quot; according to their notice.<p>It is quite distressing that a government is requiring citizens to run Windows operating system and Flash to access its official resources, in this day and age. As a non-Windows user, I had some difficulties accessing this resource to prepare for the test. I fear that those that lack technical wherewithal to circumvent these difficulties might be being denied their right to access a freely available government resource.<p>Incidentally, all drivers in NSW state in Australia are required to sit this test in their course of progressing to full license.<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rms.nsw.gov.au&#x2F;roads&#x2F;licence&#x2F;driver&#x2F;tests&#x2F;hazard-perception-test.html
======
Xolvix
Visit your local library. I guarantee you they'll be running Windows and you
can just do the test there.

Linux may have taken over the world but its percentages are still crappy in
the desktop side of things. If you're gonna make the choice to use a minority
desktop OS, you have to be prepared to deal with the fact we're still living
in a Windows world and things like this can and will happen from time to time.

A typical person won't "lack technical wherewithal to circumvent these
difficulties" because even the poorest folks are using Windows in one form or
another. It's mostly the tech-heads who choose Linux, and they made their bed.

